# POST PICS OF YOUR 8 STRINGS



## Maniacal (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,
Just thought id put a few pictures of my 8 string up seeing as I never actually post on here.
Please feel free to add pictures of your 8/9 strings too


----------



## Michael (Jul 27, 2007)

That thing is amazing! 

I wish I had something to contribute to this thread lol.


----------



## XEN (Jul 27, 2007)

Pure secks!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 27, 2007)

Manical you really need to put a NSFW on this thread. That is pure guitar porn.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Really...the only thing I like about that is the color of the body and the jack placement


----------



## Jarrett (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, that rocks!


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 27, 2007)

oh my god. @[email protected]

you sir are win at life.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

That's the one from LGS last year isn't it? Sweet playing guitar.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jul 27, 2007)

Amazing.

Trade you a Carvin for it


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 27, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's the one from LGS last year isn't it? Sweet playing guitar.



Yeah it is. And its now one of two though I much prefer the look of mine compared to the new one. 
Did you go to the LGS this year and try the newer one?
If so, what did you think?

I am still waiting on new pickups for it before I record with it, I cant wait  

Jon


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sadly not, it clashed with Whitby Goth Weekend. The one you've got is awesome though. The most amzing tone I've ever had when playing was using that through a Diezel VH4 on the Blackmachine stand last year. Simply the most evil, in your face, bowels of hell type distortion.


----------



## Durero (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet!

We need to see some Oni's on here


----------



## Mikey D (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like the wood on the top and neck. What are they?

I suppose I'll post mine again...  Gentleman, meet 'Jackie Brown':


----------



## Leec (Jul 27, 2007)

Good lord, BM guitars are so damn nice looking. That's awesome.


----------



## Durero (Jul 27, 2007)

Mikey D said:


> I suppose I'll post mine again...  Gentleman, meet 'Jackie Brown':


Looks much like a Novax Charlie Hunter model. Who built it for you?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn, that Blackmachine is shuweeet!!!


----------



## Mikey D (Jul 27, 2007)

They guy is called Wes Lambe, I actually bought it 2nd hand as the guy who owned it previously didn't have time to commit to it, but I have emailed Wes and he is a very knowledgable and nice guy, I wouldn't hesitate getting another one of his instruments. They are about $2495 new.

Wes's Site


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

Leec said:


> Good lord, BM guitars are so damn nice looking. That's awesome.



You wait until you play one! GAS is NOT the world to describe it. Physical need is more like it.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 27, 2007)

I want one to.


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2007)

*Not great pics as I just got it yesterday, I'll post more when I get some better ones (outside... when it's not raining!):*


----------



## RXTN (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, that a pure sex!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 27, 2007)

the new Ibanez 8s are really ugly. I dont know why people dont just save up for a bit longer and get a Conklin or BlackMachine.


There must be more people with 8 strings on here, Keep the pics coming


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2007)

Maniacal said:


> the new Ibanez 8s are really ugly. I dont know why people dont just save up for a bit longer and get a Conklin or BlackMachine.



IMHO the Ibby looks pretty good, though the headstock could be better... I also think >100% price increase for a Conklin or Black Machine would take more than a bit longer 



Maniacal said:


> There must be more people with 8 strings on here, Keep the pics coming



Mine should hopefully be here sometime next week (W4D  )...


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 27, 2007)

Hell yeah, I agree, like my Conklin!
Or a Custom Sherman, mine should be finished very soon! I'll post up pics, asap.
I dislike Ibanez all together for multiple reasons, but the new 8's are just boring.
Thats a awesome Blackmachine! I had seen that one a long time ago when Doug finished making it. So nice.


----------



## dpm (Jul 27, 2007)

Best I can do right now (can't get into my main hd until Monday)


----------



## Battle-axe (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn, that Blackmachine is amazing!  I now have major GAS for one.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is me in more recent times, with the longer hair.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2007)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Hell yeah, I agree, like my Conklin!
> Or a Custom Sherman, mine should be finished very soon! I'll post up pics, asap.
> I dislike Ibanez all together for multiple reasons, but the new 8's are just boring.
> Thats a awesome Blackmachine! I had seen that one a long time ago when Doug finished making it. So nice.



Beautiful Conklin... but if you don't mind my asking what did it set you back? Last I looked they start at $4k and someone looking to try an eight and not positive they'll like it would have to be insane to spend that kind of money 

Personally I've got a customized Halo Octavia on the way because I wanted to try an eight and it was cheap enough for me to pick one up without breaking the bank...


----------



## Leec (Jul 27, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> You wait until you play one! GAS is NOT the world to describe it. Physical need is more like it.



I stood inches from one once, and that was enough. If only I had the money...


----------



## dpm (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope it's OK if it's not _my_ 8 string? Here's one almost done....

























Gadzooks, dangling lense caps ahoy!


----------



## Durero (Jul 27, 2007)

^ 

That's extremely beautiful & tasteful body shaping and woods Dan


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jul 27, 2007)

Some very interesting guitars


----------



## Variant (Jul 27, 2007)

Maniacal said:


> the new Ibanez 8s are really ugly. I dont know why people dont just save up for a bit longer and get a Conklin or BlackMachine.



Well, a custom Conklin would be *absolutely* first choice IF I was willing to spend the frightening amounts of money it would require to get one together... but I'm not! The Blackmachines, too, are to costly for my taste, especially when Ibanez has done a fabulous job with the RG2228. I've always loved their neck profiles, and this is on the top so far as comfort goes. As for looks, it's just _*plain*_... not ugly IMHO, it's a black RG with a wide neck on it, I suppose if you think the RG is ugly, than it's ugly.  Personally, I'd rather spread my money over a nice bass, a nice electric, a nice acoustic, a couple of killer keyboard sound modules, and a bunch of effects gear, than one *really* nice custom guitar for $8,000-$10,000.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2007)

Love that design Brian, that thing kicks ass


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly, I don't have the money to spend $8500 on a BM 8 string. Considering it's a 12 month build time, plus another month for a flight case to the states. I dunno man, I live too far away, am too impatient, and don't have the income (I'm a musician, for pete's sake) to roll in a BM as my first 8. Maybe in the future, yeah. But not right now. I think the RG's look good. Besides the inlays. A BM compared to an RG is no comparison, but "saving up" = around $7,000. I don't have that kind of money laying around. It would take me a year to just save it up, and then another year to have it built. Anyway, that thing is sick man, congrats!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 28, 2007)

Kick ass guitar, man.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 28, 2007)

My LGM 8 its awesome!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2007)

dpm said:


> Hope it's OK if it's not _my_ 8 string? Here's one almost done....
> 
> 
> Gadzooks, dangling lense caps ahoy!



What woods are that ? 
please post full info in a new thread. It looks really interesting.


----------



## bulb (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess i might as well post mine here hehe,


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 28, 2007)

That's still one of the most beutiful quilts i've ever seen


----------



## internecine (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some photos of my Conklin. I apologize for the quality, as I am a horrible camera person. Let's see, two m-8's, piezos, blend knob, cherry wood, maple/purpleheart neck, cocobolo fretboard, and so on.


----------



## Variant (Jul 28, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> That's still one of the most beutiful quilts i've ever seen



Yeah, Bulbster, that's definitely some secksy stuffs there.


----------



## dpm (Jul 28, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> What woods are that ?
> please post full info in a new thread. It looks really interesting.


 
I don't know if it needs a thread to itself just yet. The woods are Macassar Ebony (top, neck, fretboard) and Silky Oak aka Australian Lacewood (body and binding).


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 28, 2007)

I have an Ibanez RG550 that I dont use anymore and thats ok. I just think those 8 strings look too dull. Especially the black one. Sorry if I offended anyone, im just stating my opinion. 
My BlackMachine cost me $4500 not $8500. The new one is selling for $9500 which IS ridiculous. I was also extremely lucky as I didnt to wait 12 months as the guitar was already made. 

I like Bulbs 8, clearly its very well made.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 28, 2007)

Mischa, that 8 looks so goddamn awesome! It makes me want a custom, not necesarily an eight string though.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 28, 2007)

dpm said:


> I don't know if it needs a thread to itself just yet. The woods are Macassar Ebony (top, neck, fretboard) and Silky Oak aka Australian Lacewood (body and binding).



That must be one fucking hard neck, how does it sound ?


----------



## dpm (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's stiff, but it's also thin so not excessively stiff. I find it gives a more solid fundamental to the lows. The bass I made with an ebony neck, compared to most basses it's like an upright piano vs. a grand piano.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisLetchford said:


>



What're the pickups in that?


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 29, 2007)

lil EMG logos are in the corner


----------



## Stitch (Jul 29, 2007)

I think he meant the 'single' in the middle and also Red EMG logos? Not too common to your average gear geek.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 29, 2007)

The single-coil is likely a custom Conklin pickup

Also, that's an awesome guitar


----------



## skinhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Awsome guitar here, i'm working with my RG8 today. Soon i will have finished pics to post here.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG bulb, you have an amazing looking guitar right there.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 30, 2007)

Fuck, i wish i had money for my custom 8 that i am designing... then i could feel special in this forum too lol


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

chris9 said:


> My LGM 8 its awesome!!!!



Whoa, those actually exist?


----------



## Variant (Jul 30, 2007)

More pics of me with the new monster outside, much better than the earlier ones... but it was a bit bright:  

*Poseur:*





*What's to my right?:*





*My best Carcass impression:*




















*Look what I gots:*


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 30, 2007)

That wheelbarrow is AWESOME!!


----------



## Variant (Jul 30, 2007)

Maniacal said:


> That wheelbarrow is AWESOME!![/SIZE]



Damn right, it's awesome... see that rust? Do you know why it has rust?  






 









Because it is *METAL!!!!*


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

That RG8 is beautiful, the sun shining on it shows it's beauty. Great pics! 

Also, Bulb's 8 is gorgeous, love the color and quilt top.  Nice 8-strings in this thread.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 31, 2007)

HOLY FUCK!! i am reeally gasing for an ibanez 8 now!! honestl am gonna wait until next year to see if ibanez does anything new with the 8 string for next year


----------



## Pauly (Jul 31, 2007)

dpm said:


> Hope it's OK if it's not _my_ 8 string? Here's one almost done....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit!!!


----------



## Benzesp (Aug 6, 2007)

I want to try an 8 but I'd want a high A for sure.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 6, 2007)

My 8 string..











Stambaugh Musical Designs...Welcome


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 6, 2007)

you guys look so tiny with your 8's, i'm a pretty stocky guy, i'm 6 foot 245, a little chub i'm just a big framed guy, my 7's look too big on all my buds and seeing some of you skinny guys with these 8's are comical, i love varients pictures, that thing looks like a tree trunk comparativly


----------



## cvinos (Aug 7, 2007)

Thornmoon, how do you tune your 8-string bass?


----------



## Ishan (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess it's a low F# then tuned in all fourth, certainly sound very woody with those single coil.


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

My Personal OCTAVIA 8 String from Halo Guitars


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 8, 2007)

Great guitars there everybody!!!!

Well this is THE place for 7 and 8 strings!

Cheers!


----------



## 7Is-Not-Enough (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, this is one of my 8 strings, it has 4 years already , made by an Italian luthier called Manne by far the most impressive craftsmanship I've ever see in Italy (www.manne.com), the body is hollow has a piezo and a GK3.


----------



## W4D (Aug 8, 2007)

My Hellfire 8 string as seen at the summer NAMM show


----------



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

Having seen it in the flesh now, I must say the Octavia 8 looks quite incredible.

is yours particularly different from a 'standard' model that I could buy?

And, the obvious question you have been asked so many times..."How much is it?"

To your specs?


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 8, 2007)

W4D said:


> My Hellfire 8 string as seen at the summer NAMM show



 WAYLON THAT IS SINGLE HANDEDLY THE AWESOMEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN. and for fuck sake  that is what i want!!!!


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 9, 2007)

is it just the picture? or is the Octavia model actually concaved in the middle/lower front of the body?


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

7Is-Not-Enough said:


> Hi, this is one of my 8 strings, it has 4 years already , made by an Italian luthier called Manne by far the most impressive craftsmanship I've ever see in Italy (www.manne.com), the body is hollow has a piezo and a GK3.



Dude, that is awesome! Che bella chitarra!! Le chitarre Manne sono incredibile! Le ho visto al Musikmesse 5 mesi fa, ed ero stupefatto! 

Oh yeah, by the way, benvenuto!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2007)

some of those are really nice, some just look awkward but im not afraid to say id play them all. Personally i reckon the Rg8 looks like one of the best 8 stringers out there. pretty simple. 

Anyone got an 8 string v??


----------



## 7Is-Not-Enough (Aug 9, 2007)

DuuUUuuddee!! 

Don&#8217;t take me wrong, but&#8230;. how is possible that you play them all... there are two Manne 8 strings ever made it, and I'm the owner of two both  , besides those 8 strings are to play with nine fingers.. and not with a sissy pick&#8230;. (by the way, those use actually four bass strings ) In the RG8 it&#8217;s actually impossible to play that stuff because of the narrow string space&#8230; so I think there are no point to compare them all.


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

???


----------



## 7Is-Not-Enough (Aug 9, 2007)

the post was for Yoshi and he's state "Id play them all!"" )


----------



## XEN (Aug 9, 2007)

Question for you: when I saw their stuff at the Musikmesse, the Zero Hour signature 6 string I picked up had to be the absolute heaviest piece of guitar I have ever picked up in my life! How heavy are yours? I know you said they're semi-hollow, but with the Manne multi-laminate neck I wonder.


----------



## W4D (Aug 9, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Anyone got an 8 string v??



Look 8 posts Up. I think that is a V?


----------



## 7Is-Not-Enough (Aug 9, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Question for you: when I saw their stuff at the Musikmesse, the Zero Hour signature 6 string I picked up had to be the absolute heaviest piece of guitar I have ever picked up in my life! How heavy are yours? I know you said they're semi-hollow, but with the Manne multi-laminate neck I wonder.



Not heavy at all..in fact is really light , the laminated neck isnt heavy at all because the fenolic resin fingerboard, but the other 8 is heavy (more or less like a Alembic Bass) ... because I choose Pear for the top and hashwood for the body for full round and percusive tone on the bass strings, and IT WORKS!!  , but I don care so I always play seated on a chair


----------



## Variant (Aug 9, 2007)

W4D said:


> My Hellfire 8 string as seen at the summer NAMM show



How's that Khaler 8-string trem working out? I'm considering putting one on my RG8. Let me know pretty please.


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 10, 2007)

here it is


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2007)

BryanBuss said:


> here it is



Sorry but I need to say it........you cats so fat !!!! 

And sure nice 2228


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

Vova that is normal cat fatness in the states


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Vova that is normal cat fatness in the states





See my persian cat 






the persians are big cats.....but my is 1/2 of that cats

P.S. Sorry for Off top


----------



## Cancer (Aug 10, 2007)

W4D said:


> My Personal OCTAVIA 8 String from Halo Guitars




That's actually quite good looking. It that a Kahler locking nut?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that guitar need to have more than 1 pup


----------



## W4D (Aug 10, 2007)

Cancer said:


> That's actually quite good looking. It that a Kahler locking nut?



yes it is a kahler locking nut


----------



## W4D (Aug 10, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I think that guitar need to have more than 1 pup



Well with 1 808 it is $1250 with 2 808's it is $1350


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 10, 2007)

W4D said:


> Well with 1 808 it is $1250 with 2 808's it is $1350



awesome prices, but i most passionate about not using EMG's  . are their any other options besides EMG's, lundgrens, and blackouts? cause lundgrens are friggin pricey, and i really don't like active pickups.


----------



## BryanBuss (Aug 10, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Sorry but I need to say it........you cats so fat !!!!
> 
> And sure nice 2228




haha hey, they are on a diet


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> awesome prices, but i most passionate about not using EMG's  . are their any other options besides EMG's, lundgrens, and blackouts? cause lundgrens are friggin pricey, and i really don't like active pickups.



Your choices for passive eight string pickups are somewhere between slim and none. Lundgren currently manufacturers them, and Bare Knuckles are planning to offer them in the furure. That's it, and neither option is cheap. If you want to spend less than ~$170 per pickup you go with EMGs (there are no production eight string Blackouts either).


----------



## W4D (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> awesome prices, but i most passionate about not using EMG's  . are their any other options besides EMG's, lundgrens, and blackouts? cause lundgrens are friggin pricey, and i really don't like active pickups.



Not really we tried another company Tesla , but the pickups we got from them were very weak and could not handle the F#. As of right now the 8 string black outs will not be out till next year they are in the process of making them. For under teh price as said right above this I would say EMG is your choice. Duncan can make some custom ones for you but them you are talking a special expensive price as well.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool to know Duncan will be doing eight string Blackouts. More choice is good


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 11, 2007)

duncan also did 8 string version of screamin demons for lgm leviathans for years now. but at 200 bucks a pup


on that note. hey waylon, do you have any experience with lundgren m8's? i mean is anyone able to tell me if they are even worth the extra money compared to 808's? i don't like active pickups, but that is trying them out at stores. i can't say it would be impossible to make them sound to my taste, but still. i have setups with all passive guitars and i would like to stay in that route. besides it isn't even worth risking cause if i commission an 8 with emg routed bodies and hate them, i can't necessarily put in a passive pickup afterwards. or can i?


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 11, 2007)

You heard of Haussel? I found them on the Blackmachine website, they will do customwounds I think. Haha, they are pricey but eh, just throwing them out tharr.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 11, 2007)

cvinos said:


> Thornmoon, how do you tune your 8-string bass?


Low F# to high F

F# - B - E - A - D - G - C - F


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone here use lundgren m8's? i am curious as to whether m8 or emg 808, don't know which way to go just yet. cause cleans are very important to me as well as clear articulate but brutal distortions.


----------



## Durero (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulb uses m8's.

'clear articulate but brutal distortion' certainly describes his tone. And his cleans are wicked too.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 14, 2007)

Durero said:


> Bulb uses m8's.
> 
> 'clear articulate but brutal distortion' certainly describes his tone. And his cleans are wicked too.




true. bulb is great, and extremely talented. and he SWEARS by m8's. i just wondering who else has em and what they think of them.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 14, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> true. bulb is great, and extremely talented. and he SWEARS by m8's. i just wondering who else has em and what they think of them.



meshuggah


----------



## Bassies7string (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Well, this is my attempt at building an 8, still in progress tho. It has an EMG DC and a slanted M8. The fanned fret neck plays very comfy but i'm still fiddeling with the electronics. Only the EMG works at the moment. I REALLY fucked up the paintjob, it was my first attempt and i will NEVER do that again!! I'm taking it off as soon as i have the time for it. Than a black stain and some tung oil and that's it. Enjoy!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2007)

Bassies7string said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well, this is my attempt at building an 8, still in progress tho. It has an EMG DC and a slanted M8. The fanned fret neck plays very comfy but i'm still fiddeling with the electronics. Only the EMG works at the moment. I REALLY fucked up the paintjob, it was my first attempt and i will NEVER do that again!! I'm taking it off as soon as i have the time for it. Than a black stain and some tung oil and that's it. Enjoy!



Very nice 

+1


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 14, 2007)

Bassies7string said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well, this is my attempt at building an 8, still in progress tho. It has an EMG DC and a slanted M8. The fanned fret neck plays very comfy but i'm still fiddeling with the electronics. Only the EMG works at the moment. I REALLY fucked up the paintjob, it was my first attempt and i will NEVER do that again!! I'm taking it off as soon as i have the time for it. Than a black stain and some tung oil and that's it. Enjoy!



not bad


----------



## Apophis (Aug 14, 2007)

Not bad but you could use 40DC, not 45DC. 45DC with 8 string can be used as slanted pickup.


----------



## Durero (Aug 14, 2007)

Bassies7string said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well, this is my attempt at building an 8, still in progress tho. It has an EMG DC and a slanted M8. The fanned fret neck plays very comfy but i'm still fiddeling with the electronics. Only the EMG works at the moment. I REALLY fucked up the paintjob, it was my first attempt and i will NEVER do that again!! I'm taking it off as soon as i have the time for it. Than a black stain and some tung oil and that's it. Enjoy!



Very interesting Bassies. I like the body shape. Reminds me of a David King bass a little bit.

What two scale lengths did you use for your fan?


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate to go off-topic here, but did you recieve my PM Durero?


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, really cool looking 8. The paintjob doesn't look too bad! Just reminds me a bit of buckeye burl.


----------



## Bassies7string (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx guys! Ill post more pics when i get the paintjob off. 

@Apophis: the 45 was lying around in a local shop so i bought it. It takes 7 months here to get EMG's imported and im a impaciant guy

@ Durero, the bodyshape is somewhat similar to my all time favorite the vigier passion (see pic) The fan is made according to what conklin uses: 25" -27 3/4". Im not fully satisfied with the 27.3/4 because i feel that it's a bit to short. It intonates good with a .80 string. 


Regards
Bas


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 21, 2007)

Finally arrived  






Dare i say... delicious


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will we be hearing any clips form this one ?


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> will we be hearing any clips form this one ?



I think we def will, there prob wont be any drums in the recording but i am guessing you just wanna hear the guitar anyways. Give me a little while to get used to it and all my new material i am gonna write is gonna be with this bad boy!!


----------



## Adam (Aug 21, 2007)

Tuned B to A with 27 frets :


----------



## msherman (Aug 21, 2007)

Chris Letchford`s UV8 Drop-top body.


----------



## Guitarholic (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Aug 22, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


>



very very nice collection


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 25, 2007)

W4D said:


> My Personal OCTAVIA 8 String from Halo Guitars


Dude that's a dream guitar!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 26, 2007)

i like the hellfire better


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 27, 2007)

Just thought I would post a pic of my my 8 with some of my other favorite guitars.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! What type of wood is the fretboard in the guitar to the right of it?


----------



## Xykhron (Aug 27, 2007)

Guitarholic said:


>



Cooooool


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 28, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Wow! What type of wood is the fretboard in the guitar to the right of it?



Looks like highly quilted maple to me.

Nice guitar too, a Palm Bay if memory serves me correct? Great guitars by all accounts.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 28, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Looks like highly quilted maple to me.
> 
> Nice guitar too, a Palm Bay if memory serves me correct? Great guitars by all accounts.



Hey there

yes it is quilted maple. And yeah its Palm Bay Tidalwave EX, the only EX Tidalwave I have ever seen. 

Its also the nicest 6 string ive ever played. Incredibly smooth tone, very nice neck, even with extremely low action there is no fret buzz at all. 

Its a shame I dont play 6 strings anymore, I just use it for teaching sometimes. 

That picture doesnt do it justice, I will take some more this week.  

I dont know what happened to all the other old Palm Bays, I never see them around.


----------



## simsklok (Aug 31, 2007)

chris9 said:


> My LGM 8 its awesome!!!!



i'd kill for an lgm


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats my RG2228 getting acquainted with my Carvin 7 and Ibanez 7

huge version of the pic at:

http://www.mukerji.us/images/100_2959.JPG


----------



## W4D (Sep 6, 2007)

This is technomancer's 8 string Octavia


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

W4D said:


> This is technomancer's 8 string Octavia



HEY! Posting pics of that is my job! 


Whenever UPS decides to show up that is


----------



## W4D (Sep 6, 2007)

technomancer said:


> HEY! Posting pics of that is my job!
> 
> 
> Whenever UPS decides to show up that is



Sorry i just like it alot. Jeff wanted to keep it.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

W4D said:


> Sorry i just like it alot. Jeff wanted to keep it.



You guys do manufactuer them... tell him to order his own


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 6, 2007)

i thought i was going to be the first person with an 8 that has neck binding. techno octavia looks HOT!!!


----------

